# High winds- okay to take your dog out to go to the bathroom?



## MarleyGSD (Sep 29, 2010)

my boyfriend just mentioned something that left me wondering.....

He said "Something to think about, if the winds get really crazy in the next few days (bc the hurricane) it may not be safe to walk marley. We may have to put newspapers down in a designated area inside the apartment for him."

That sounds like a great way to get him to forget he was ever housetrained! Like it's putting marley on the fast track to destruction.

What would you guys suggest?


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

would depend on where you can take him to go the bathroom. If the winds are dangerous, would not walk him. Is there a small area outside your building where you can take him? Use your best judgment, if it is dangerous to be outside, you might have to bite the bullet. However, if you limit his food during the storm, he may not need to go out during the storm. never been through this myself, but when the weather has been bad here, I do not let Chance out during bad storms into the yard, but I do have a small fenced area next to my house that is sheltered by my house, the neighbors garage and fencing that I can let him out in without fear of injury if he really has to go and can't wait.


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

Your bathtub? Your neighbors appartment? LOL. Best of luck to you. Hopefully you can find a nice place to take a pit stop outside of the wind.


----------



## MarleyGSD (Sep 29, 2010)

lol, the neighbors apt is not a bad idea! :-D 

lisgje- I can take him out and just keep him pretty much right outside the main door. A little to the side of course...i really can't see any good coming from setting up an area inside for him to use, i think that would be way too confusing. 
I guess i will be playing it by ear, take him out when the wind isn't so crazy, and just keep checking outside for the level of wind power. 

I want this hurricane over with already!!!!


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I've taken dogs out in hurricanes. Judge your timing there is an ebb and flow to the winds/rain.

Make sure he is leashed even in a fenced in area. If something startles him that can be all bad.


----------



## MarleyGSD (Sep 29, 2010)

Betty said:


> I've taken dogs out in hurricanes. Judge your timing there is an ebb and flow to the winds/rain.
> 
> Make sure he is leashed even in a fenced in area. If something startles him that can be all bad.


we don't have a fenced in area so whenever he is outside he is always leashed. I have this silly image in my head of me taking him out for a walk and then the two of us getting sucked into the sky like something out of the wizard of oz! yikes!

We have had a decent amount of thunder here recently and he get's his alert-guard dog-stance on, but then i tell him it's okays buddy and then he's fine. I'm hoping this weekend doesn't traumatize(sp?) him.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Stay safe! He should be ok after the storm. they are pretty resilient. chance got freaked when some thunder shook my house last weekend, but has been fine with minor thunder since then. A lot will depend on how YOU react to the storm as well. Again, stay safe.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

if the weather is to bad for the dog
to be out in then it's to bad for you 
for you to be out also. i doubt it's going 
so bad that you can't hurry outside for
a quick and short break. i also think
if your dog had to go in the house
it's not going to undo any house breaking.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

During the heart of the storm your pup won't want to go outside. You might not even be able to get the door opened to let him out. Don't worry about back sliding his potty training. It just is what it is. You have to stay safe and keep your pup safe. Remember that anything can be picked up by the wind and become a life threatening weapon. A roof shingle flying through the air in a 70 miles an hour can be extremely dangerous and even deadly. Remember that folks board their windows for more reasons then just fear of having the wind blow them in. Everything is fair game during a storm. 

After the storm, or during a lull, be very vigilant about checking the ground where your pup walks. There will be debris hidden in the grass, from roof shingles, nails, glass, etc. Snakes, rodents, birds etc. will be misplaced. After Ike we found at least 30 small birds that had been caught in the wind, slammed and killed against the house. There will be lost dogs & cats wondering around looking for home. 

Stay safe and be smart!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

When we've had hurricanes I've always waited until there's a lull in the sotrm and then dash out and potty them then dash back inside (always on a lead). Of course, you can get caught ... once I had Slider and Mac out, they pottied, and the wind suddenly picked up before we got back inside ... it ripped the pancho right off me, almost knocked me down.


----------



## MarleyGSD (Sep 29, 2010)

Great advice guys thanks so much. I didn't even think about the loose pieces of whatever that may be flying around and could possibly harm us. I will definitely keep my eye out for lulls, if worse comes to worse, I really would never make him hold it, so newspaper would be the only option. 

Gayle- that must have scared the *beep* out of you when your poncho got ripped off! Yikesss!


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

I always go out and play in the Hurricane's. When the rest of world was watching Katrina, I was out playing Golf in it. Same with Gustav... Heck, I remember roller skating down the street trying to use a sheet as a sail during Andrew. 

Hurricane's are for fun. Hurricane Parties, Baby Booms 9 months later... Hurricane's are fun.


----------



## MarleyGSD (Sep 29, 2010)

BR870 said:


> I always go out and play in the Hurricane's. When the rest of world was watching Katrina, I was out playing Golf in it. Same with Gustav... Heck, I remember roller skating down the street trying to use a sheet as a sail during Andrew.
> 
> Hurricane's are for fun. Hurricane Parties, Baby Booms 9 months later... Hurricane's are fun.


:rofl: I was trying to be all responsible and there you go tempting me to get drunk and make a baby out in the rain Hahaha


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

If the wind is blowing from the front, I go out the back... blowing from the back, out the front. From the side, well THAT's a problem. Put 2 collars and leashes on the dog, one in each hand. Make sure his/her head is into the wind, if ya know what I mean.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I've been thru wicked bad weather and there have always been enough breaks that I can take my dogs out.

Most dogs can easily go 8 hours before needing to pee/poo. And I've NEVER had 8 hours of hurricane winds with no breaks. So when it does slow to just bad wind/rain, I put on my raincoat/umbrella and go out with the dogs to make sure they do their business.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

MarleyGSD said:


> ...
> 
> Gayle- that must have scared the *beep* out of you when your poncho got ripped off! Yikesss!


:rofl: After we got back inside and I got the dogs and me dried off, I fixed myself a very large, very strong adult beverage then sat back and enjoyed watching the storm!!!


----------

